# Chris Christensen woodpin brushes



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm thinking about ordering a woodpin brush and was wondering what size do others like the best? Small or large oval? Oblong?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

civano said:


> I'm thinking about ordering a woodpin brush and was wondering what size do others like the best? Small or large oval? Oblong?


I have the regular oval and the small oblong. I like the oval best for brushing Kodi out while I'm drying him. I keep the small oblong in my training bag for when we are at shows. I guess it depends on how you will use the brush!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Senora Karen, what grooming tools do you have for Kodi? I wanna look as good as Kodi. Kodi is my action figure super-hero!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Senora Karen, what grooming tools do you have for Kodi? I wanna look as good as Kodi. Kodi is my action figure super-hero!
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


I have WAY too many, Ricky! Many more than we need. (many bought THINKING I'de use them and didn't)

My go-to tools are my CC Buttercombs (large and face) CC wood pin brush and LePooches yellow (soft) dematter. THis last is obscenely expensive, but works better than ANYTHING else. Then, of course, tooth brush and nail clippers, oh, and curved scissors for trimming feet, small cordless clippers for between pads and sani, and my Kool Pup dryer.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I have the regular oval and the small oblong. I like the oval best for brushing Kodi out while I'm drying him. I keep the small oblong in my training bag for when we are at shows. I guess it depends on how you will use the brush!


I've never had a dog that requires extensive grooming. I have a Papillon and he really is a wash and wear dog and while he can mat, he doesn't if I comb his hair once or twice a week for the most part except maybe more frequently behind the ears. I just use a swivel tooth comb that I've had forever.

I don't show dogs so really it will just be for at home use. My pup I'm picking up tomorrow will be a companion. I really love the long coats I've seen here, on the FB page and at my breeder's so I'm going to try to keep it long as it grows if I can handle the grooming requirements.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

You're definitely better off buying a few expensive grooming tools with a hav. I have the CC buttercomb, CC face and feet, and the CC wooden pin brush (my hav's favorite). I want to buy a Les Pooch but there appears to be something going on with their availability. If I get a chance to attend I show I will look there. I have never been to a dog show as an adult (very funny considering I have a hav from a show heritage!) but I have heard in addition to looking at the dogs its a good place to pick up dog supplies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

civano said:


> I've never had a dog that requires extensive grooming. I have a Papillon and he really is a wash and wear dog and while he can mat, he doesn't if I comb his hair once or twice a week for the most part except maybe more frequently behind the ears. I just use a swivel tooth comb that I've had forever.
> 
> I don't show dogs so really it will just be for at home use. My pup I'm picking up tomorrow will be a companion. I really love the long coats I've seen here, on the FB page and at my breeder's so I'm going to try to keep it long as it grows if I can handle the grooming requirements.


If you want to maintain a long coat, you are going to have to get used to the idea of more grooming and more tools.  Otherwise, you really need to consider a puppy cut. After a Havanese is FULLY adult (like past 2 or 3) as long as they don't have a curly coat, they get easier to groom and can go more days between grooming. How long depends on the coat and your idea of what you're willing to live with. Vanishingly few can get by without a FULL, to the skin, grooming once a week or so. Most need it at least every few day, some really need to be combed out completely daily. This is not a low maintenance breed. 

However, by far, the hardest part is from 9 or 10 months through about 18 months. Then you may be tearing your OWN hair out. After that, it tapers off to quite manageble for most of them. If you think you'r not going to make it through coat blowing, another option is to keep them cut short until they're about 2, and then grow them out. It's much kinder to pre-plan this than to get behind on grooming, allow them to get badly matted and THEN have to have a groomer deal with shaving an uncomfortable, matted dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> You're definitely better off buying a few expensive grooming tools with a hav. I have the CC buttercomb, CC face and feet, and the CC wooden pin brush (my hav's favorite). I want to buy a Les Pooch but there appears to be something going on with their availability. If I get a chance to attend I show I will look there. I have never been to a dog show as an adult (very funny considering I have a hav from a show heritage!) but I have heard in addition to looking at the dogs its a good place to pick up dog supplies.


I got my Les Pooch at a show.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> If you want to maintain a long coat, you are going to have to get used to the idea of more grooming and more tools.  Otherwise, you really need to consider a puppy cut. After a Havanese is FULLY adult (like past 2 or 3) as long as they don't have a curly coat, they get easier to groom and can go more days between grooming. How long depends on the coat and your idea of what you're willing to live with. Vanishingly few can get by without a FULL, to the skin, grooming once a week or so. Most need it at least every few day, some really need to be combed out completely daily. This is not a low maintenance breed.
> 
> However, by far, the hardest part is from 9 or 10 months through about 18 months. Then you may be tearing your OWN hair out. After that, it tapers off to quite manageble for most of them. If you think you'r not going to make it through coat blowing, another option is to keep them cut short until they're about 2, and then grow them out. It's much kinder to pre-plan this than to get behind on grooming, allow them to get badly matted and THEN have to have a groomer deal with shaving an uncomfortable, matted dog.


Thank you Karen! I might consider cutting him from 9-18 months and then growing him out.  I appreciate your advice. My breeder's Havanese had the loveliest silkiest coats and I hope to have him long like them one day but I will admit I am fearful of this blowing coat stage. My Papillon is a walk in the park when it comes to grooming in comparison to a Havanese!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> small cordless clippers for........ sani,


HAH! The last time I let someone with a clippers "down there", they snipped off my manhood! Oh well, it was a good way to lose a pound. :biggrin1: KODI, I recommend you RLH at the sight of those clippers down there.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

civano said:


> Thank you Karen! I might consider cutting him from 9-18 months and then growing him out.  I appreciate your advice. My breeder's Havanese had the loveliest silkiest coats and I hope to have him long like them one day but I will admit I am fearful of this blowing coat stage. My Papillon is a walk in the park when it comes to grooming in comparison to a Havanese!


Some of the silky coated ones are not particularly hard, even through blowing coat. the more cottony coats are worse, and the really curly ones can be close to impossible. If your pup has silky coated parents, talk to your breeder and ask how hard they were through blowing coat. You may get lucky! There are some people who hardly notice it! Just keep it in mind, and if matting becomes more than you are willing to deal with, or it's getting in the way of your relationship, consider at least a temporary puppy cut.

Kodi and I managed to make it through blowing coat without killing ourselves. And now his coat really isn't much trouble at all. I do groom him close to daily, but including putting his top knot in, it takes me all of about 10 minutes. I LIKE grooming him daily because I like him to look his best. He can go for up to 5 days without getting much in the way of knots. Besides, I down-sized from horses, so grooming one small dog, even one with a lot of hair, seems like a piece of cake!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> HAH! The last time I let someone with a clippers "down there", they snipped off my manhood! Oh well, it was a good way to lose a pound. :biggrin1: KODI, I recommend you RLH at the sight of those clippers down there.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Ricky, I hate to tell you this, but I doubt it was the clippers that did the "dirty deed". They have this thing called a "scalpel", though I think it actually is more like the swords they used on "Pirates of the Caribbean". (I liked that movie, though if _I'd_ been in it, I NEVER would have given the keys to those scoundrels!) Or maybe like the carving knife dad used to slice up that big bird at Christmas.

I like that my mom keeps my hair pretty short down there, even though "there" is mostly gone. I'm really good about letting her get knots out anywhere else, but those little spidery knots that happen, well, you know, "down there", really HURT if she tries to get them out with a comb!!!

Your buddy in crime,

Kodi

P.S. Don't worry little buddy, even at the age of 5 1/2, I still "have it" when it comes to the ladies. They swoon at my feet! :faint:


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Reviving this old thread in case anyone has different views on the best brushes! For Charlie, we have always just used a very simple comb and pin brush, but they didn’t work _that_ well and I’d like to do more of my own grooming with #2. I think I may have mentioned before that Charlie is extremely bath-phobic… it got to the point where he would hide and start shaking if we ran the bath at all (even if he wasn’t going to be groomed!) so he now exclusively gets bathed by the groomer unless it’s an emergency. I am hoping to get puppy used to bathing early on, which means more brushing at home, and I think better brushes may also help with Charlie’s grooming tolerance (which is decent as long as I only do a little at a time). Do people like the CC brushes/combs still? The Les Pooch?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa Walker said:


> Reviving this old thread in case anyone has different views on the best brushes! For Charlie, we have always just used a very simple comb and pin brush, but they didn’t work _that_ well and I’d like to do more of my own grooming with #2. I think I may have mentioned before that Charlie is extremely bath-phobic… it got to the point where he would hide and start shaking if we ran the bath at all (even if he wasn’t going to be groomed!) so he now exclusively gets bathed by the groomer unless it’s an emergency. I am hoping to get puppy used to bathing early on, which means more brushing at home, and I think better brushes may also help with Charlie’s grooming tolerance (which is decent as long as I only do a little at a time). Do people like the CC brushes/combs still? The Les Pooch?


Yes! My favorite comes are still the CC Buttercombs, and although I will still use a CC wood pin brush for drying, my new favorite brush, if I were to have only one, is their Ice Slip brush!

The Les Pooch slickers are still nice, but they are WICKED expensive, and they re now made in China (welcome to the modern world!) so not the same quality as the old ones. I have a coup[le of these that I bought when the Les Pooch slickers were off the market for a while. They are a SMALL FRACTION of the price, very soft, do the job, and I haven't broken one yet. I wouldn't buy another Les Pooch after finding these:

*








Amazon.com: HERTZKO Double Sided Flexible Slicker Brush Removes Loose Hair, Tangles, and Knots, Flexible Head Contours on Your Pet’s Skin - Suitable for Dogs and Cats : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: HERTZKO Double Sided Flexible Slicker Brush Removes Loose Hair, Tangles, and Knots, Flexible Head Contours on Your Pet’s Skin - Suitable for Dogs and Cats : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com




*


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My favorites are the CC butter combs and the CC brass fusion brush. I also like the CC ice slip brush but not as much as the brass fusion brush. I find the ice slip brush very helpful if Mia has been rolling around in the grass or has gotten into leaf matter. If so, I use that first. But I cannot do without the brass fusion brush. Mia used to absolutely hate brushing but she loves the brass fusion brush. I never use my CC wooden pin brush anymore. It just goes right through Mia’s fur and does nothing. It may be useful though to get a dog to like brushing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> My favorites are the CC butter combs and the CC brass fusion brush. I also like the CC ice slip brush but not as much as the brass fusion brush. I find the ice slip brush very helpful if Mia has been rolling around in the grass or has gotten into leaf matter. If so, I use that first. But I cannot do without the brass fusion brush. Mia used to absolutely hate brushing but she loves the brass fusion brush. I never use my CC wooden pin brush anymore. It just goes right through Mia’s fur and does nothing. It may be useful though to get a dog to like brushing.


The ONLY thing I use the wood pin brush for is “fluffing” while drying, and their coats are completely combed out at that point anyway. I don’t think I would BUY it for that though… I think either of the other of the brushes would work too. It’s just really soft on wet skin, and I already own is so…


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

@krandall @mudpuppymama thanks for sharing! I just looked at the butter combs and there are SO many! Any particular ones that you really like or are more all-purpose, or do you really need the specific ones? I already spend (way) more on Charlie’s haircuts each year than mine (and about to double that…), so seems fitting that the same would go for brushes and combs! 🤣


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I mostly use a butter comb. The wooden pin brush and the ice slip brush are a tie for me in second place  Other wire brushes that are gentle enough are usually too bendy. I don’t mind my other CC wire brushes but I rarely use them. The wood pin brush works well for Sundance but it’s not for detangling. I keep the mini wood brushes in the car and other places to brush out leaves, etc. I use the big wooden pin brush less often but I’m glad I have it. Sundance loves it so if I’m just fixing his topknot or he doesn’t need a full comb through I’ll use it. It’s definitely really useful for grooming a puppy. When he had a puppy coat I used to groom with a comb for a few minutes and then do the rest with the brush, and I gradually increased the time I used the comb.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I mostly use a butter comb. The wooden pin brush and the ice slip brush are a tie for me in second place  Other wire brushes that are gentle enough are usually too bendy. I don’t mind my other CC wire brushes but I rarely use them. The wood pin brush works well for Sundance but it’s not for detangling. I keep the mini wood brushes in the car and other places to brush out leaves, etc. I use the big wooden pin brush less often but I’m glad I have it. Sundance loves it so if I’m just fixing his topknot or he doesn’t need a full comb through I’ll use it. It’s definitely really useful for grooming a puppy. When he had a puppy coat I used to groom with a comb for a few minutes and then do the rest with the brush, and I gradually increased the time I used the comb.


I think the reason the wooden pin brush does not work too well for Mia is because her hair is so fine. I think if it were coarser the wooden pin brush and ice slip brush would be more effective.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Lisa Walker said:


> @krandall @mudpuppymama thanks for sharing! I just looked at the butter combs and there are SO many! Any particular ones that you really like or are more all-purpose, or do you really need the specific ones? I already spend (way) more on Charlie’s haircuts each year than mine (and about to double that…), so seems fitting that the same would go for brushes and combs! 🤣


I like the face feet comb and the CC 000 comb the best.









Amazon.com: Chris Christensen 000 7.5 in. Greyhound Style Fine/Coarse Colored Butter Comb, Groom Like a Professional, Rounded Corners Prevent Friction and Breakage, Solid Brass Spin with Steel Teeth, Chrome Finish : Beauty & Personal Care


Amazon.com: Chris Christensen 000 7.5 in. Greyhound Style Fine/Coarse Colored Butter Comb, Groom Like a Professional, Rounded Corners Prevent Friction and Breakage, Solid Brass Spin with Steel Teeth, Chrome Finish : Beauty & Personal Care



www.amazon.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa Walker said:


> @krandall @mudpuppymama thanks for sharing! I just looked at the butter combs and there are SO many! Any particular ones that you really like or are more all-purpose, or do you really need the specific ones? I already spend (way) more on Charlie’s haircuts each year than mine (and about to double that…), so seems fitting that the same would go for brushes and combs! 🤣


Here is the feet and face comb I would order:









Chris Christensen 006 Face and Feet 5” Colored Buttercomb


Chris Christensen 006 Face and Feet 5” Colored Buttercomb




www.cherrybrook.com





Here is the Buttercomb I would order:









Chris Christensen 000 7.5" Fine/Coarse Greyhound-Style Buttercomb


This Chris Christensen Greyhound-Style Combination Buttercomb is perfect for every day maintenance and styling. Great for daily use on most breeds of dogs and cats.




www.cherrybrook.com





I don’t usually bother with the colored ones because they are more expensive, but that seems to be all that is available in the face and foot one right now.

DO NOT order from Amazon right now… Their prices on CC stuff is ridiculous!!! Cherrybrook still has the regular prices… which is already plenty expensive!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

For Perry in a puppy cut I almost exclusively use the CC 006 all over his body (which, since he's in a short cut, is mostly head/ face/ legs/ tail). I love it because it is a shorter comb so is easy to maneuver around a small dog who doesn't really like his face being combed 

I have a CC oblong pin brush but really only use it when he's a little itchy and needs a full body "scratch" - so I use the pin brush to give him a massage/ scratch... I sometimes use it on his tail as well, but the comb works better overall.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

One interesting thing about Mia. When she was in a puppy cut, she HATED me combing or brushing her legs. She was okay with all else but forget the legs! Now that her hair is longer, she does not mind me doing anything to her legs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> One interesting thing about Mia. When she was in a puppy cut, she HATED me combing or brushing her legs. She was okay with all else but forget the legs! Now that her hair is longer, she does not mind me doing anything to her legs!


Huh! That's interesting!!! Pixel HATES getting any mats on her legs!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Huh! That's interesting!!! Pixel HATES getting any mats on her legs!!!


Perry doesn't mind me doing his back legs and feet, but anything to do with touching his front legs - especially the feet - is EVIL and must be avoided at all costs!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry doesn't mind me doing his back legs and feet, but anything to do with touching his front legs - especially the feet - is EVIL and must be avoided at all costs!


Mia has always disliked me brushing or combing her legs, especially the front legs. That is one reason I always kept her very short because I feared her legs would become a matted mess. However, to my surprise as her hair has gotten longer she does not mind me brushing or combing them! She actually loves to be groomed, even her legs! I have to admit this was a total shocker for me! So far at the length she is at, she has not gotten any mats. I am not sure if she will start matting if I continue to let her hair grow.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Fascinating about Mia… maybe there’s hope for Charlie yet!! Appreciate all the specifics on the CC brushes and combs. Going to try them on Charlie and see what he thinks 😊


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Lisa Walker said:


> Fascinating about Mia… maybe there’s hope for Charlie yet!! Appreciate all the specifics on the CC brushes and combs. Going to try them on Charlie and see what he thinks 😊


Good luck! Note that I give Mia part of her daily food ration as treats during grooming! So that is most likely what she likes best about grooming! And a trainer once told me they had never ever seen a more food motivated dog than Mia!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry doesn't mind me doing his back legs and feet, but anything to do with touching his front legs - especially the feet - is EVIL and must be avoided at all costs!


Sundance used to hate all of his feet and legs being touched but the last year or so I’ve really worked on it and he is really good about his back legs now. I’m not especially hopefully about his tolerance improving on his front legs. I try to just go fast and do them last.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

One thing I have found helpful for front leg “phobia” is to try to avoid approaching my dogs from the front. If I approach my yorkie’s legs from the front he becomes a prancing pony. However, if I approach from either the back or the side he is much better. Surprisingly, I can do a very thorough job on the front legs without approaching from the front, although I do feel a bit contorted!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Sundance used to hate all of his feet and legs being touched but the last year or so I’ve really worked on it and he is really good about his back legs now. I’m not especially hopefully about his tolerance improving on his front legs. I try to just go fast and do them last.


Yep, that's how we do it. All of the rest of the body gets done and then we move to the front legs. I will put him on my lap to comb the legs, but then to do the feet I often have to put him on his back lengthwise on my legs so I can get a good grip (and can see) his feet. Since it will be a while until he can get properly groomed, the pads of his feet were seriously overgrown so I grabbed the tiny clippers the other day, flipped him over and did his pads. He barely squirmed for the back feet but the minute I touched his right front foot the squirming began. I have to say he was actually better than he's ever been (I wonder if it was because there wasn't a full grooming right before that so his patience level was better), and I only had to do the right because the left is still in the "cast".

I've been working on desensitizing his feet for the whole time I've had him... often just touching them without doing anything throughout the day. Any time you try he wants to pull it away and, if possible, tucks them under his body so you can't touch them. It's mostly the feet. He's still not happy about the legs, but they're slightly easier than trying to do anything with the feet. And heaven forbid there is a matt - even a slight tug will get you a piercing whimper that makes it sound like you were actually trying to cut off his feet not just comb them! (Of course he doesn't realize that if he wasn't fighting me so much and I had to hold the foot with one hand and if I could actually use 2 hands on the matt it wouldn't pull so much!)


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> One thing I have found helpful for front leg “phobia” is to try to avoid approaching my dogs from the front. If I approach my yorkie’s legs from the front he becomes a prancing pony. However, if I approach from either the back or the side he is much better. Surprisingly, I can do a very thorough job on the front legs without approaching from the front, although I do feel a bit contorted!!!


Front, back, side, upside down... front feet are no bueno  even casually, lightly touching them when he's sitting beside me on the couch or on my lap, nope. There's no aggression or anything, just serious avoidance strategies (including quickly tucking them under the body and putting the head down over them for good measure!)


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Front, back, side, upside down... front feet are no bueno  even casually, lightly touching them when he's sitting beside me on the couch or on my lap, nope. There's no aggression or anything, just serious avoidance strategies (including quickly tucking them under the body and putting the head down over them for good measure!)


Well the front feet have tended to be more of an “off limits” area than the entire front leg. However, approaching the legs from side and back has really helped the leg front leg phobia for my dogs. My yorkie still does not like the front feet touched but at least I can get his front legs done now without a fight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> One thing I have found helpful for front leg “phobia” is to try to avoid approaching my dogs from the front. If I approach my yorkie’s legs from the front he becomes a prancing pony. However, if I approach from either the back or the side he is much better. Surprisingly, I can do a very thorough job on the front legs without approaching from the front, although I do feel a bit contorted!!!


While the program is MEANT for showing dogs in conformation, Jane Lindquist, who wrote Puppy Culture, has another, shorter program called "Killer Free Stacks" that would help people a LOT with this stuff as well as with other table/grooming handling. (like mouth handling for brushing teeth, etc. I am working through this program with Ducky, and he will now stand still as I handle and move any foot independently. Now, he is not hard to groom, but I can see how I could easily go from this to click/treating for allowing me to groom each leg. If people are having a really hard time, ESPECIALLY with a younger dog, I really suggest investing in this (quite inexpensive!) program. You can get it either on DVD or streaming.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Well the front feet have tended to be more of an “off limits” area than the entire front leg. However, approaching the legs from side and back has really helped the leg front leg phobia for my dogs. My yorkie still does not like the front feet touched but at least I can get his front legs done now without a fight.


Approaching the front feet from the back for Dremeling (i.e. holding the foot as a farrier would, for trimming a hoof) was a game changer for me in learning to Dremel my dog's nails. Before that, I had had a horrifying experience, where I tried to Dremel Kodi's front nails, he got his (then long) mustache too close, got his mustache caught in the Dremel, flung his head up, which flung the Dremel across the room and tore out a chunk of mustache!!! It was over a year (and a lesson from a groomer friend where I learned the holding the foot backward trick) before I touched the Dremel again!!! LOL! I NOW know that the Dremel actually stops before it does any real harm if it gets caught in the coat, giving you time to unwind any caught hair... the harm was done by Kodi flinging his head. But it still traumatized both of us! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Approaching the front feet from the back for Dremeling (i.e. holding the foot as a farrier would, for trimming a hoof) was a game changer for me in learning to Dremel my dog's nails. Before that, I had had a horrifying experience, where I tried to Dremel Kodi's front nails, he got his (then long) mustache too close, got his mustache caught in the Dremel, flung his head up, which flung the Dremel across the room and tore out a chunk of mustache!!! It was over a year (and a lesson from a groomer friend where I learned the holding the foot backward trick) before I touched the Dremel again!!! LOL! I NOW know that the Dremel actually stops before it does any real harm if it gets caught in the coat, giving you time to unwind any caught hair... the harm was done by Kodi flinging his head. But it still traumatized both of us! LOL!


Good analogy! I actually trim Mia’s paw pads using scissors from the back and she stands there perfectly still while I do it. There is something they prefer about approaching from the back! Mia prefers me using scissors too and is so good for it that I use that vs. the trimmer.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Oh my goodness— these brushes are a miracle!!! I got the ice slip brush and the two combs you recommended, plus one of the tiny wooden ones. They arrived yesterday and I started with the wood one. He LOVED it. The same dog who usually tries to hide when he sees me getting grooming supplies laid on his side with a blissed out look on his face, and when I stopped looked at me like ‘excuse me, keep going!’ I’m going to introduce the new combs slowly (and when he doesn’t really need combing so he’s not tangled at all) so I build up a good association with them too. Thank you so much for the recs— my husband thought I had lost it when I told him I was ordering over $100 of grooming tools, but it’s so worth it if it makes for less stress for my guy and future pup.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I just ordered a new comb after mine was missing for a week. I found it yesterday stuck in the actual leg of the sofa but the new one is coming so lucky me  I knew the old one would turn up eventually so I got a face and feet comb even though I have both of those “pins per inch” or whatever as separate combs (somewhere anyway). I think I might like the dual sides but we’ll see.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I just ordered a new comb after mine was missing for a week. I found it yesterday stuck in the actual leg of the sofa but the new one is coming so lucky me  I knew the old one would turn up eventually so I got a face and feet comb even though I have both of those “pins per inch” or whatever as separate combs (somewhere anyway). I think I might like the dual sides but we’ll see.


I love the dual sides... I am constantly flipping it around to go from wider to narrower if I run into a tangle or just to get closer to the skin. It's the only comb I ever use and would definitely (personally) prefer it to having to switch combs.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Mando loves the wood pin brush, too. I use the 006 on him to get any mats out. I ordered the 000 comb since he was getting big and I figured it might cut down on the grooming time. Now I’m wondering if I need the ice slip brush or fusion pin brush. What are they used for and do you think it’s needed if I keep Mando in a puppy cut? He hasn’t started blowing cost yet but I’m bracing for it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I prefer to brush before combing because this allows the comb to go through more smoothly and combing goes much faster. I also like to brush after I am done combing to distribute the natural oils and sort of stimulate the scalp. For Mia, I find the brass fusion brush accomplishes both of these goals very well. The ice slip brush does not work as well on Mia because her hair is very fine and the brush sort of slides over her. She also seems to prefer the brass fusion brush. However, Karen and some others love the ice slip brush. It could be that Mia’s coat is not as Havanese-ish because she is half papillon. I love the sheen the brass fusion brush gives to her fur and Mia seems to enjoy being brushed with it. And Mia used to run when a got near her with a brush.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I just ordered a new comb after mine was missing for a week. I found it yesterday stuck in the actual leg of the sofa but the new one is coming so lucky me  I knew the old one would turn up eventually so I got a face and feet comb even though I have both of those “pins per inch” or whatever as separate combs (somewhere anyway). I think I might like the dual sides but we’ll see.


I have combs in my desk, combs in my training bag, combs on my grooming table and a comb on my bedside table! Never too many combs in a Havanese household! ❤


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Hmm I’m not sure. It came today but I didn’t have time to use it. Actually, it came right after DH took the arm off the sofa to get the other one out. It seems a little short to me, I guess I didn’t pay attention to the length! I can tell it will be useful, especially because it would be nice to have a comb upstairs, but I’ve been using standard length combs for hair cutting for 20 years, and it feels a little off in my hand. I could see it being easier to turn around with one hand, though, so I’ll have to give it a real chance.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Hmm I’m not sure. It came today but I didn’t have time to use it. Actually, it came right after DH took the arm off the sofa to get the other one out. It seems a little short to me, I guess I didn’t pay attention to the length! I can tell it will be useful, especially because it would be nice to have a comb upstairs, but I’ve been using standard length combs for hair cutting for 20 years, and it feels a little off in my hand. I could see it being easier to turn around with one hand, though, so I’ll have to give it a real chance.


It definitely comes down to what you're used to - I absolutely love the shorter length, I could never maneuver the longer ones around his legs and face without getting the other end caught on some part of him  so the shorter length is perfect for me and maneuvering it with one hand while the other holds his head or leg (since Perry does not like getting his face or front legs combed)


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi LWalks so what were the brushes that you went with?
I’m looking at getting the 006, 000, the ice slip. 
I can’t decide between the fusion series oval 20 mm and the wooden pin brush 20MM. Any suggestions ❤



LWalks said:


> Oh my goodness— these brushes are a miracle!!! I got the ice slip brush and the two combs you recommended, plus one of the tiny wooden ones. They arrived yesterday and I started with the wood one. He LOVED it. The same dog who usually tries to hide when he sees me getting grooming supplies laid on his side with a blissed out look on his face, and when I stopped looked at me like ‘excuse me, keep going!’ I’m going to introduce the new combs slowly (and when he doesn’t really need combing so he’s not tangled at all) so I build up a good association with them too. Thank you so much for the recs— my husband thought I had lost it when I told him I was ordering over $100 of grooming tools, but it’s so worth it if it makes for less stress for my guy and future pup.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Havlover2016 said:


> Hi LWalks so what were the brushes that you went with?
> I’m looking at getting the 006, 000, the ice slip.
> I can’t decide between the fusion series oval 20 mm and the wooden pin brush 20MM. Any suggestions ❤


I have those two combs and the ice slip… and for wooden I just have the ‘tiny tot’ and they seem to like it 😊


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

LWalks said:


> I have those two combs and the ice slip… and for wooden I just have the ‘tiny tot’ and they seem to like it 😊


So helpful. Thank you so much ☺


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Havilover2016, I absolutely love my ice slip brush! I use it for our youngest, Jodie, who's in a long coat. Mudpuppymama loves the Brass Fusion brush. I use that on Cotton in the winter but Jodie's hair is very thick and needs the Ice Slip brush. I haven't tried the CC wooden pin brush. I tried another brand a couple years ago but they kept breaking. I use the CC face comb for the eyes and muzzle and Andis buttercomb which is $8.68 on Amazon. That is the main item that isn't worth the higher price for me. I ordered one last year but sent it back. The Andis comb has rounded edges on the end which doesn't dig into to my hand as much as the CC buttercomb. That was back when I was grooming 3 dogs. I like most all of the other CC products though, including shampoo and conditioner. 
LWalks, I still giggle every time I see your picture 😋


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

JaJa said:


> LWalks, I still giggle every time I see your picture 😋


lol that was his first time in snow, just last February. He LOVED it for digging, eating, and playing. We’re planning to spend more time up in Tahoe this winter, so hoping Jolene likes it as much as he does!


----------



## Havlover2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

JaJa said:


> Hi Havilover2016, I absolutely love my ice slip brush! I use it for our youngest, Jodie, who's in a long coat. Mudpuppymama loves the Brass Fusion brush. I use that on Cotton in the winter but Jodie's hair is very thick and needs the Ice Slip brush. I haven't tried the CC wooden pin brush. I tried another brand a couple years ago but they kept breaking. I use the CC face comb for the eyes and muzzle and Andis buttercomb which is $8.68 on Amazon. That is the main item that isn't worth the higher price for me. I ordered one last year but sent it back. The Andis comb has rounded edges on the end which doesn't dig into to my hand as much as the CC buttercomb. That was back when I was grooming 3 dogs. I like most all of the other CC products though, including shampoo and conditioner.
> LWalks, I still giggle every time I see your picture 😋


Thank you so much for your recommendations JaJa. 👍♥


----------

